# Warcraft III Garena problem



## W-k-5 (Jul 31, 2008)

Recently my friend had moved from Warcraft III Bnet to Garena. But no matter what game he joined, or even hosting. He will have lag and spike. It is a very horrble spike and lag. We tried many ways to fix this problem but none of it helps....

He also need to uninstall garena to play in bnet, if not there will be the same lag and spike.

He is using Window Vista Home Basic.

So what can be done? Please help!


----------

